# Our new Max!



## RedPoodleFamily (Aug 22, 2010)

Here is our new baby boy! We just picked him up yesterday. His full name is Maxin' & Relaxin' which was thought of by our 3 year old little girl.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

so cute! love poodle puppies!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Aww you must be so happy to have him home. Love the name. He's cute.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

He's adorable!  Love the name, too.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Max!!!!!! Love the name  I had a pony as a child named Max. He was a red rone and your pup fits the name Max perfectly


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

MAX is a doll ... look at that sweet little face. Where is he from?

We also have a redhead ... Toulouse will be 6 yrs. this month.

Enjoy your little bundle of love .


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Max is just adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Meet my new puppy madison.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrats on your new baby! Love that name....lol!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What a precious bundle of fluff! I'm sure he'll have MAXimum fun and love forever more. Enjoy him!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_The next time I need to name a dog, I'm going to call your three year old!! Great name and sweet little fellow. I'd love to put my finger tip on the end of his nose. I don't know why, but I love to do that to little animals.
_


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

Such a cutie, love the name! Congrats!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Aw, Max looks like such a sweetie! So fun!


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

So so cute...


----------



## RedPoodleFamily (Aug 22, 2010)

pudel luv said:


> MAX is a doll ... look at that sweet little face. Where is he from?
> 
> We also have a redhead ... Toulouse will be 6 yrs. this month.
> 
> Enjoy your little bundle of love .


We got him from a breeder in Georgia. It took me forever to find some that were close to us (in TN). I found them in the beginning of the year and put a deposit down right away, even though I knew it would be 9 months before we got him!


----------



## RedPoodleFamily (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank you all for your wonderful comments! We are so excited to have him home with us. He's been having a great time too; he's already latched on to Bella (our 3 year old daughter). They were playing yesterday while she was still in her pj's and he was tugging on her pants; we had our very own "coppertone baby" moment! :rofl:


----------



## yigcenuren (May 3, 2009)

So sweet! How old is he?


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

So cute! Just wanna cuddle with him.


----------



## RedPoodleFamily (Aug 22, 2010)

yigcenuren said:


> So sweet! How old is he?


He was 8 weeks old this past weekend.


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

He is precious!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Bella is very creative, love his name. He is adorable. Take lots of pictures, a three year old and a puppy you can't ask for better than that.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

This thread is from 2010...


----------



## PaperBeau (Apr 18, 2013)

ADORE-able SO CUTE.. OMD.. Can I have a cuddle?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

So cute!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

What a cute ball of fluff!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh isnt he just adorable! so cunnin - I love that his face isnt shaved - it makes him look more like a puppy! cute!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Lene said:


> This thread is from 2010...


are you sure?- well if so lets see him now! he must be a handsome boy!


----------

